# baby not digesting solids well, gassy & unhappy!



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

hi everyone,

my little guy is just about nine months old. i've been offering solids for a couple months, and he finally is doing more than just tasting. he's got an appetite now (for a week or 10 days?). the problem is, he's getting gassy tummy aches that make him clingy during the day and wake him up at night - until he makes that giant happy fart of relief and goes back to sleep.









he also has a semi-strange appetite. my older baby looooooooved fruit. this one wants nothing to do with it. he's not big on dairy either. he wants veggies (peas, corn, green beans), beans, and grains (ww crackers, ww pasta, oatmeal, toast), so that's what he's been eating. yes, i do see why this could cause him some tummy issues, but i also don't want him to be hungry.

can you suggest some easier-to-digest foods that he might like? he handles texture very well and likes to feed himself.

thanks!

marisa
klaus 9-8-05
sonnen 3-25-07


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

nak
if he is having trouble digesting them, then he is too young for solids. food is just for playing/experimenting w/ in the first year, anyway. breastmilk should be the primary nutrition for a baby that young.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

agreed. dd and ds didnt eat soolids at all for 1st yr.


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

breastmilk constitutes the majority of his caloric intake. i make solid foods available during family meal times so that my baby can play and experiment, as you said.

i was really hoping for suggestions of foods that are particularly easy on the tummy, since he really enjoys playing, experimenting and yes even eating them. imo, it is developmentally appropriate at nine months.

thanks dears!

marisa
klaus 9-8-05
sonnen 3-25-07


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

None of my children could handle real food until well after a year old. Some ideas from Cathe Olson's Simply Natural Baby food are avacodos, pears, peaches, apples, sweet potatoes, squash and various cereals. Avoid cowsmilk products, eggs and wheat for awhile and once you introduce them, only allow them every 4 days (advice of my naturapath).

I completely screwed up my first child's diet and now he's allergic to milk, wheat and eggs. His first year was miserable because I started him on babyfood at 4 months







He vomited at least once a day. I had no idea. It's a shame that first children so often are guinea pigs until we figure this stuff out. With my last child, he's never had cows milk and didn't eat much in the way of solids until almost 2 years old! He had a strong gag reflex, so anything would choke him for the longest time.

Good luck and take lots of pictures








Lisa (mom to 3 wonderful children)


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks lisa - perhaps wheat is the trouble. i will cut that out and see if he wouldn't like some sweet potatoes, because that sounds yummy to me right now!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doubledutch* 
breastmilk constitutes the majority of his caloric intake. i make solid foods available during family meal times so that my baby can play and experiment, as you said.

i was really hoping for suggestions of foods that are particularly easy on the tummy, since he really enjoys playing, experimenting and yes even eating them. imo, it is developmentally appropriate at nine months.


In your original post, you said that you didn't want him to be hungry. If you're nursing enough, he oughtn't to be hungry, no matter what foods he eats.










My babes' first foods were avocado, banana, sweet potato, scrambled- and hard-boiled egg yolk, soy yogurt, and brown rice and other whole grains. Some folks wait until after a year to introduce grains, though.

That said, one of my daughter's favorite foods at 18 months was chipotle salsa -- which you'd think would cause tummy upset or other problems. Each child is different, and of course, some children have allergies/sensitivities to foods that others can scarf down with nary a problem. So it's hard to know what _your child_ might tolerate. If you don't feel that you should back off of the solids in general, then maybe you need to "experiment" with different foods to find what agrees with his tummy a little better -- at least now you know what causes problems, so you know what to avoid for now. A food diary might be a good idea. I found it easier and better for my kids to just wait until they were older to start introducing things, but YMMV, obviously.

Good luck!


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa49* 
With my last child, he's never had cows milk and didn't eat much in the way of solids until almost 2 years old! He had a strong gag reflex, so anything would choke him for the longest time.


SO good to hear. DS is eating a few bites maybe every day or every few days and, yk, I wondered if this was okay. We FORCED dd to eat. I was so paniced and weaned her and everything so she would eat, because I had everyone on my case (she's 16 months old and barely eating?!) Good to know. I'll mellow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
That said, one of my daughter's favorite foods at 18 months was chipotle salsa -- which you'd think would cause tummy upset or other problems. Each child is different,

LOL. One of my dd's first foods (that she LOVED) was Eritrian food (very similar to Ethiopian). She also dug Indian food. She could pack away the spices, but of course now that she is nearly 3 she basically loves something one day and then hates it the next. This goes for clothes, food, people, toys, you name it.














:


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Could be the wheat, but supposedly grains are the hardest to digest anyway. (In other words it could be a sensitivity, or a gut that is simply not ready but will be later.)


----------

